# [Réseau-VLC] Flux stream entrants semblent bloqués

## chloe7

Bonjour,

Sans TV je me sers du portable du boulot pour regarder les chaînes TV via VLC ou ADSL TV mais en fait l’opération marche et marche pas. Je m’explique.

* Lorsque je pars du boulot je me déconnecte du réseau entreprise en faisant « Démarrer => Arrêter =>  Mettre en veille prolongée 

*  Chez moi je me connecte via le WIFI à ma Freebox et je peux accéder aux chaînes TV sans Pb (haute ou basse définition).

* Or il suffit que je reboote le PC pour une raison ou pour une autre pour que ça ne marche plus (sauf les chaînes TV sur PC via ADSL TV i.e bas débit) et il me faut attendre de revenir au boulot pour que le soir même chez moi ça remarche. En fait ça ne marche que si je ne redémarre pas le PC.

Je voudrais savoir qu’est ce qui bloque.

Voici des info sur ma configuration :

Configuration.

1) PC portable en WIF avec Windows XP Pro (test également réalisé en Ethernet)

•    sans box HD avec TV allumée ni aucun autre PC connecté

2) En dégroupage total (à 760 m en affaiblissement 9db) et conditions générales validées

3) Derrière un Freebox V5 en mode routeur (test également réalisé sans le réseau activé)

4) Ping mafreebox.freebox.fr => est OK  

5) Désinstallation de ZA et inactivation du pare-windows (donc à priori rien n’entrave les ports)

6) Test de mon débit satisfaisant de 7.15 à 8.79 Mbit/s

7) Lancement dans VLC ou du super utilitaire ADSL TV

Fichier => Ouvrir un fichier (Avancé) => http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u dans la zone ouvrir

Remarques :

J’ai longtemps mis en cause d’abord :

1) mes paramètres routeurs sur ma Freebox (or sur un autre PC portable avec WIFI ou sur mon PC fixe en Ethernet ça marche)

2) mon Pare-feu Zone Alarm ou le pare-feu de Windows (mais pareil sur les 2 autres PC ça marche avec ZA) de toute façon même sans ZA sur mon PC du boulot ça ne marche pas.

3) Free lui-même qui pouvait me bloquer sur ce PC d’une façon ou d’une autre et puis après un certains me débloquer.

Mais je me dis que le Pb vient de qqc qui me bloque l’accès de réception des flux entrants (ou certains ports) ne m’autorisant pas à regarder par exemple les chaînes en haut débit ou bas débit. Par contre les chaînes de plus faible débit encore (TV sur PC via ADSL TV) marchent ???

Alors je m’adresse aux spécialistes car la je sèche complètement ?

A votre dispo pour plus d’information

En espérant avoir été la plus claire possible

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide

----------

## elgrande71

Nous sommes sur un forum du système Gentoo Linux pas Microsoft Windows XP.   :Wink: 

----------

## chloe7

Oups je me suis égarée alors !

Cela dit en accord avec les principes de bonnes conduites édictés dans les règles de ce forum il aurait été quand même sympa de dire bonsoir et ainsi ne pas se sentir rejetée par une simple phrase laconique vous rappelant qu'on appartient pas à la bonne caste.

Dommage car je crois tout de même que des "Lunixiens" peuvent connaître d'autres environnements et partager leurs connaissances pour me venir en aide.

Que dois-je faire alors ?

Partir, honteuse d'avoir franchi un no man's land pour les "Windowsiens" (qui n'a pas forcément choisi de l'être) ou bien rester selon votre bon vouloir et trouver qqn qui puisse m'apporter un petit élément de réponse, voire une solution à mon pb.

Merci pour votre réponse.

Bonsoir.

----------

## El_Goretto

Holà, Bonsoir madame/mademoiselle   :Rolling Eyes: 

Le monsieur elgrande71 a mis un pitit smiley qui fait un clin d'oeil à sa phrase. Du coup, moi je la trouve tout de suite moins laconique, non?

Et puis au cas où la chose vous aurait éventuellement échappé, ce forum n'est pas que technique, mais cultive aussi un fort côté humain, qui fait qu'on se permet une certaine légèreté de ton. Donc le monsieur fait remarquer, sourire en coin (merci le smiley), que demander de l'aide pour un produit tel que windows est tout de même plutôt "gonflé", compte tenu de l'idéologie communément partagée par les membres du forum...

Pour parler plus crûment: Loin de nous l'idée de refuser de l'aide à quiconque, simplement on est pas un SAV...  :Embarassed: 

Donc merci de respecter le fait que les membres de ce forum n'auront peut être pas envie de vous répondre sur un sujet qui ne les interesse pas.

Normalement, on souhaite bienvenue aux nouveaux membres... gentoistes.   :Smile: 

----------

## chloe7

Bonsoir,

Pourquoi serais-je gonflée puisque que pour vous dire franchement je n'avais pas vu que c'était un forum pour Linux. Erreur...

Toutes vos excuses je commence à le regretter. Je ne veux surtout pas déranger je voulais seulement comme la plupart des gens sur ce forum demander de l'aide sans penser, pour autant, s'adresser à un SAV.

Tant pis pour moi.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## elgrande71

Bonjour,

Loin de moi l'idée d'être gonflé voire même désagréable, je souhaitais juste faire remarquer gentillement que normalement, nous n'aidions que les Linuxiens.

Si j'ai été un peu sec avec ma phrase directe, c'est bien malgré moi.   :Wink: 

----------

